# Shrimp Tapas in Sherry Sauce



## mish (Mar 18, 2005)

1 slice thick-cut bacon, cut into 1/4-inch strips 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
2 ounces crimini or button mushrooms, sliced into quarters 
1/2 pound large shrimp (about 16 shrimp), peeled and deveined, leaving tails attached 
2 cloves garlic, thinly sliced 
2 tablespoons medium dry sherry 
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes 

Cook bacon in large skillet over medium heat until brown and crispy. Remove from skillet with slotted spoon and drain on paper towels. Set aside. 

Add oil to bacon drippings in skillet. Add mushrooms; cook and stir 2 minutes. Add shrimp and garlic; cook and stir 3 minutes or until shrimp turn pink and opaque. Stir in sherry, lemon juice and pepper. 

Remove shrimp to serving bowl with slotted spoon. Cook sauce 1 minute or until reduced and thickened. Pour over shrimp. Sprinkle with reserved bacon. Serve on slices of crusty bread.


----------



## MJ (Mar 28, 2005)

This looks very good. Thanks Mish!


----------

